# New HBG Head



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I bow to your talent!!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Hairazor!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

His pics just don't do him justice.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Fabulous!!!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks ! Ezra is up next!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Fabulous... as always!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Awesome,just like everything else you do!


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

top notch


----------

